# Computer as Command control?



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello all. 

I wonder if I can use my computer to control the tracks and everything in it. 

God Bless.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Rock

You can if you are running DCC and/or
some special systems built by members.. Check the DCC forum
and the Technical forum. Several members are operating
their trains using various digital devices including computers.

There are even a few layouts where a computer controls
all functions, running several trains at same time without
collision, and controlling turnouts to create various
routes.

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

As Don says, yes you can. I'm using a computer on my layout to monitor train location and automatically throw turnouts for specific routes and keep multiple trains from colliding. Several others on this forum do so as well. It is fairly complex to do and requires additional hardware (mostly so the computer can know where trains are). There are multiple ways of doing this, so everyone here might have a slightly different way to do it. If you want to see some of what's involved, see the thread documenting the construction of my layout at http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=53721. Always happy to answer questions about how I've built my layout.

Mark


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

I knew I had seen it somewhere. It was on this forum, and it was on your layout that I saw it. Very clean layout, and I love the verse on the wall.

I am totally new to the hobby. I only have a used Swiss train that I recently purchased with four feet of track to have a place for the train.

I found the system you use. I will have to hold on. That is some cash I can use getting the accessories I need. Looks like I am going to build a catenary system.

Thank you. 
God Bless.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Rock022 said:


> I knew I had seen it somewhere. It was on this forum, and it was on your layout that I saw it. Very clean layout, and I love the verse on the wall.
> 
> I am totally new to the hobby. I only have a used Swiss train that I recently purchased with four feet of track to have a place for the train.
> 
> ...


Now Mark used Digitrax devices for his layout and that's what I started with.

That was until another user of TrainController (TC) told be about RR-CirKits.

http://www.rr-cirkits.com/

The website is not much to talk about but the products are top notch and state of the art. The support is top notch as well.

The occupancy detection device from RR-CirKits (the WatchMan) makes use of detection coils that go over one of the power feeds to each block. The coils in turn connect to the WatchMan board using small gauge wire - I used pairs taken from CATx cable.

This allows you to totally separate the power wiring from the occupancy detection wiring.


There are SSB devices for every aspect of layout automation including turnout control, signal control, relay control, etc and they all derive from a basic board design and philosophy.

On my layout the turnouts are all powered by Tortoise machines which are controlled by MotorMan devices.

I have 80 B&O style signals controlled by SignalMan devices.

I also use several TowerMan devices anywhere I need an input to monitor on an output to control.

The SSB system is LocoNet compatible and works just fine with TC.

Highly recommended.


Frederick


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I havent learned about any of the automated train controll, but i can use my PC, and my phone, to controll all my trains with a PC, Digitrax: Zephyr xtra, PR3, and a loco net cable.


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

fcwilt said:


> Now Mark used Digitrax devices for his layout and that's what I started with.
> 
> That was until another user of TrainController (TC) told be about RR-CirKits.
> 
> ...


Ummm. Unfortunately this is the only part of your conversation that I understood. I am completely new to the hobby. Is there a video that explains this information?

Occupancy detection?
SBB Devices?
Tortoise machines?
80 B&O Signals?
Towerman Devices for input monitor or output control?
And This...
The SSB system is LocoNet compatible and works just fine with TC.

I think I only understood this...
"turnout control, signal control, relay control"
But I am not so sure I did.:goofball:


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Rock022 said:


> Ummm. Unfortunately this is the only part of your conversation that I understood. I am completely new to the hobby. Is there a video that explains this information?
> 
> Occupancy detection?
> SBB Devices?
> ...


We all started from scratch at one point. Where to start...

For computer control of a layout you have to have devices on the layout to handle all of the things that you would normally do "by eye" or "by hand" if you were running the layout using a simple power pack.

You would use your eyes to see where the train (or trains) were located on the layout at any point in time. Thus you would insure that the trains were going where you wanted them to go.

You would use your hand to change the position of the turnouts, in the simplest way by throwing a little device installed next to the turnout which moves the turnout to the desired position and holds it there.

However running around the layout to thrown turnouts is not always satisfactory.

The next step was to install some sort of electric device connected to the turnout that would move the turnout into the desired position by throwing a switch or pushing a button on a central control panel where you power pack was located

Now you could control the trains and the turnouts from one location.

The "electrical device" installed to move the turnout is often called a "switch machine".

A Tortoise is one brand of a type of device known as a "stall motor switch machine".

http://www.circuitron.com/index_files/Tortoise.htm

These are popular because they are easy to install, move the turnout slowly like in real life and are very reliable.

They can also be easily controlled with a simple two position switch (DPDT) on a control panel if desired.

They are also easy to control from a computer but in that case you don't have a switch on a control panel but rather some sort of electronic device that can respond to a command from the computer and control the Tortoise in much the same way as the panel mounted switch would.


A while back a company called Digitrax developed something called LocoNet. This was a set of electrical specifications and communication protocol specifications that provide a consistent way to connect numerous electronic devices together and be able to send commands to them to perform certain functions OR to receive information from them as to the status of things happening on the layout.

They also developed a device to connect a computer to this LocoNet so computer programs could be written to send commands to and receive status from the LocoNet.

Now the model railroad world had the basic pieces for computer control of a layout.

Join us next time for information on what RR-CirKits developed to make use of the LocoNet.

(I did this very quickly because I'm in the middle of something else so please forgive grammer/spelling errors - just ask for clarification).

Frederick


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Here another TCG/PC controlled layout. It is rather long but you will find some interesting things with trials and tribulations!
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


----------

